# Asme b31.1



## bassim181977 (21 أغسطس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أول مشاركة لي جايبلكم كتاب المواصفات الأمريكية asme b31.1 

آخر أصدار و نسخه نص أصلية


----------



## gayona3 (30 أغسطس 2012)

جزيت خيراً بإذن الله تعالى


----------



## virtualknight (13 سبتمبر 2012)

مشكور


----------



## Nile Man (1 أكتوبر 2013)

*Thamks*

Thanks alot


----------

